# Canned Sauerkraut Stuffed Banana Peppers



## cajunsmoke13 (May 30, 2009)

Anyone have a recipe for this? My mom used to can these all the time when I was a kid. Thanks. Found a few on the internet, but looking for one that someone has tried on here if possible. Thanks


----------

